# Little trip up southwestern Norway



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Little trip up southwestern Norway

A little trip up southwestern Norway. I did not take this pics, they were taken by some australians on a trip in Norway.



























Vøringfossen.



























Løtefossen









Løtefossen




































The city of Bergen.




















































































































































































































































The city of Trondheim, with Nidarosdomen first.


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

Awsome! I just love the dramatic landscape!


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Norway is as beautiful as ...expensive. One of the most beautiful countries in Europe!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Slodi said:


> Norway is as beautiful as ...expensive. One of the most beautiful countries in Europe!


Wrong! THE most beautiful country in Europe (apart from France that has more diversity in landscape)!! The area between Bodo and Skibotn I call myself "Paradise"


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

BTW: these pics prove that Bergen is not only the rain capital of Europe! I only experienced once a rainy day there :lol:


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

damn nice indeed  Gotta be nice to have all these impressive fjords and mountains as your neighbour  

Except for the archipelago the region I live in is damn flat and rather boring


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Some pics from Nærøydalen and Gudvangen in Sogn & Fjordane county.














































Queen of Norway on a little visit to Gudvangen and Nærøyfjorden.


----------



## MuddyZehbra32 (Jan 23, 2005)

wow, im really glas i decided to click this thread. those were very stunning pics, i actually didin';t knwo Norway was so beautiful. and i like that first city. kinda reminds me of an alaskan town or something.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> Wrong! THE most beautiful country in Europe (apart from France that has more diversity in landscape)!! The area between Bodo and Skibotn I call myself "Paradise"


That's your opinion *Kuesel*! I put Norway on the same level as France, Italy and Spain. Fjords are beautiful, indeed but that's not the only factor deciding about the beauty of the country.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't take it serious, I just gave my own personal statement, sorry if it didn't come over... don't forget that I live in Switzerland, that is for sure one of the most beautiful and diverse countries in the world for its size - but Norway is not that overbuilt and has still a lot of pure nature while we don't even have 5% of the original forests anymore and every hill and mountain has some ski lift, funicular or restaurant...  So Norway is more a kind of "untouched" (clear not everywhere) Switzerland, maybe that's why I love it :cheers:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> ( So Norway is more a kind of "untouched" (clear not everywhere) Switzerland, maybe that's why I love it :cheers:


Southwest is far from "untouched"... go Northern Norway!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

>


Looks almost like generated from terrain software! Superb!


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Xäntårx said:


> Southwest is far from "untouched"... go Northern Norway!


But I was talking about Norther Norway (Troms, Nordland, Finmarken) where I have been many times - the area southweast of Oslo I don't even know to be honest


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Kuesel said:


> ... I just gave my own personal statement...


So did I in my first post, didn't I? :cheers1:


----------



## letsgo (May 21, 2006)

beautiful


----------

